# BJ sig request



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

thought id make a request and not make my own

my last request was: 22nd november 2008
http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/46918-bisping-sig-request.html

The Request:

BJ penn sig please


Pics:
any you can find


Title: BJ Penn


Sub-Text: "The Prodigy"


More Sub-Text: Eric2004bc


Colors: any


Size: 400 x 150 (or any size you think would look good)


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

i'll see what I can cook up


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll get something for you later tonight prolly.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

made this very quickly hope you like it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work MuffinMan.










This is what I got,


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

very sick sigs..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I made:










Or..


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers guys there all great,
i'll leave it a bit longer and see if anyone else posts something


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

put this together really fast just to give u something from me


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy shit! You can actually see people getting better and better at making these sigs. Nice work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

thanx alot guys, im gunna use em all and rotate them i'll send you all some pos rep if i dont have to spread it round first 

EDIT: lol ok the only 1 i didnt have to spread some rep around to first was D.P so i'll rep the rest of you gusy when i can


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Nice work MuffinMan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely the best sig you've made so far. Stick to this style.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Definitely the best sig you've made so far. Stick to this style.


I second that i really like this one ..


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Definitely the best sig you've made so far. Stick to this style.





NikosCC said:


> I second that i really like this one ..


Man I third that, seriously nice sig Toxic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys,


----------

